# Running a gas line to the garage



## imported_dakuda (May 14, 2009)

I am considering heating my detached 2.5 car garage.  It is about 80 ft away from the house.  

The current game  plan is to get a gas powered heater or old furnace out there.  What is the best way to run the gas to and into the garage?


----------



## Waterwelldude (May 14, 2009)

I ran gas to my shop, and used 1" steel black pipe. Some states will allow pvc, but it is not a good idea, and can be dangerous. It's not that hard to do.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 21, 2009)

I am not sure where you reside, but most jurisdictions allow or require MDPE gas line buried at a minimum 18" now.  Some still allow epoxy coated black pipe with sealed and taped joints.


----------



## Admin (Sep 29, 2009)

I kept a wood stove in mine for some time. I had an exhaust system and it seemed to work great. It would get to hot at times, but as long as I kept it obstruction free it was better than any gas powered heater I've ever used. Not to mention my chances of blowing up were drastically reduced!


----------



## BREAD61 (Mar 10, 2010)

had the same problem ran soft copper, from the house underground , removed a expansion joint to cross the concrete driveway and contuined underground to the workshop ,  note you can solder the fittings and extend lengths of piping if required ... how many btu;s of heat are you looking at ?... if you have a 2lb system you can run smaller line size and install a regulator at the appliance down to 1/2 lb ... this is kinda standard stuff did mine in about 4 afternoons installing the unit heater, venting, power wiring and gas line ... but I own a HVAC contracting company ...my bigest issue was I wanted my shop to heat up quickly so I oversized a tad prior to the gas heat I had electric that was just too long of a heat up time by the time i quit blowing smoke it was time to go in for the night ... good luck


----------



## LnJsdad (May 18, 2010)

When I looked into this for my upcoming project, I decided to go with propane because of cost and access and permits etc.

But what I did find was the best route was black pipe burried about 2 feet.


----------

